# Some species at risk



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

Here are some of the amazing cichlids that are threatened and need our help.

Cryptoheros nanoluteus


















Paretroplus kieneri


















Tilapia snyderae


















Eretmodus cyanostictus


















Cryptoheros myrnae


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

Beautiful fish. It's too bad they are threatened. I didn't realize that Eretmodus cyanostictus were on that list.


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi Betty, thank for stopping by. 

Yes, you are correct. It is a shame that more and more of our beloved cichlids are in danger and it was a shock for me too to see the Eretmodus on that list.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I have 2 breeding groups of gobies, unfortunately I'll be having to pass one on to someone else as I'm about to move. They're a great fish though!


----------



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

Eretmodus cyanostictus are at risk!! Im shocked since I see so many of them and so many variants everywhere. Is the species as a whole or is it just certain locations?


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

borohands8593 said:


> Eretmodus cyanostictus are at risk!! Im shocked since I see so many of them and so many variants everywhere. Is the species as a whole or is it just certain locations?


I was as shocked as you are. However, the whole species is labeled as "near threatened" due to over collecting. The next step up will be "vulnerable".


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

From what I just looked up, Eretmodus is threaten due to sediment and environmental reasons.

Is cares recognizing "near threatened" ?


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

Longstocking said:


> Is cares recognizing "near threatened" ?


Yes Sarah, CARES does recognize "near threatened".

Here are the CARES classifications:

Classification Abbreviations:

AR = At Risk in Nature: (Dr. Paul V. Loiselle)

CD = Conservation Dependent: (i.e., the species is part of a conservation program, which, if ended, would result in the fish being reclassified as "Threatened" within 5 years.)

CP = Conservation Priority: Species suitable for Breeder Award Programs. (Dr. Paul V. Loiselle)

CR = Critically Endangered: A species facing an extremely high risk of extinction in the wild in the immediate future (same as "EE" used by de Rham, & Nourissat)

EN = Endangered: Species facing a very high risk of extinction in the wild in the near future. (Includes species on the ALA list (2) shown as "Threatened.")

EW = Extinct in the Wild: Known only to survive in cultivation, in captivity or as a naturalized population (or populations) well outside the past range.

EX = Extinct: There is no reasonable doubt that the last individual has died.

NT = Near Threatened: Species which are close to qualifying for classification to Vulnerable.

VU = Vulnerable: A species facing a high risk of extinction in the wild in the medium term future.


----------



## clubdriven (Dec 17, 2010)

wow! I would love to help keep and breed endangered cichlids! I have a 100G with 3 f1 Mpimbwes and a 240 with some Kapamas at the moment.


----------



## donald83180 (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the idea of people coming together to help these fish, once I have more experience into raising cichlids I will look further into this, currently on my first cichlid tank about a week in.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I knew this wasnt common but didnt know it was threatened.

Who is breeding them and has stock available?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

The human destruction continues. They had a story on NBC this morning saying how aquatic wild life can be wiped out in 10 years due to many problems including over fishing.


----------



## sik-lid (Sep 6, 2011)

I would like to learn more about how I can help one or more of these species. I have many tanks that are flourishing and I am also capable of breeding them in a safe and dedicated environment. I have around 3000 gals behind glass and plenty of space and time. Let me know if I can be of any assistance. The best part is I am retired, that means I can dedicate plenty of time to these wonderful fish. :fish:


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

Once i buy my 220+ gal setup. Id love to get a set up for some Yellow Convicts.. I'm a fan of the normal convict cichlids. I had a beautiful male/female pair in my 35 hex front tank i used to have setup. they eventually mated. And i had to get rid of the male which i didnt want to. he was a beaut.. no hump.. very long fins.. top n bottom.. So i would take much pride in a pair of yellow's!


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Paretroplus kieneri is my current breeding project. I will have to look into getting gobies. I love that fish and I will happily dedicate tank space.


----------



## tatay (Dec 14, 2011)

I want to start breeding simply so that I can help. I just bought a 250 gallon tank and filter a week ago and I'm ready. Once I start breeding more and more fish, how do I make sure that they go into the right hands so that they can flourish?


----------



## chrisnif (Jan 15, 2010)

There are tilapia snyderae in my local club. I'd love to get my hands on some Eretmodus cyanostictus and help this cause. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Red Triangle (Mar 1, 2012)

I would love to have a tank devoted to a pair, or two of some of these cichlids. I had no idea that some of these fish were becoming endangered....

A PM with info as to where I can buy these fish, and more info as to why the are currently endangered; is it pollution of the fresh water sources by the SA, CA, and African governments involved?


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

I wanted to do a tank of one of the smaller endangered species but could not find a club or society in Toronto, ON, Canada...

Can someone please guide me???


----------



## mysterycichlids2 (May 11, 2012)

What can I do to help? I could keep some of them if any of them are african cichlids.


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

The CARES Program is not only for club and organizations, individuals can also become members. My responsibility is to look after clubs, societies and organizations. Each of these clubs has a CARES support team (which is usually a team of one  ). They collect the data from each participating club member on a summery form and send them to me to be included in the main CARES database. Cares members that do not belong to any organization will send their data to the CARES for Individuals coordinator Leslie Dick at [email protected]. This way anybody who is interested and willing to free up some tank space has two opportunities to help our endangered fish. Depending on your choice of participation just contact either Leslie or myself and we will send you the information you need.

CARES is not only for cichlids but all fish that can be kept in an aquarium. Also the C.A.R.E.S. Preservation Program recognizes only those fish that are within the bounds of domestic laws. Species that are not available to hobbyists for regulatory reasons are not included on this list. The CARES Conservation Priority Species at Risk List http://www.carespreservation.com/priority_list.html can not be compared with the IUCN RED LIST http://www.iucnredlist.org/ which lists every animal.

The CARES Program is growing very fast and the number of clubs joining CARES is growing rapidly. To look for a club near you, you might check out the members page at http://www.carespreservation.com/members.html.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

This is good news. Ptychochromoides itasy that was thought to be extinct in the wild has been found in Tsiribihina river.

http://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2012/f/z03352p024f.pdf


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info Hakan, that is indeed good news.


----------



## eric (Jan 1, 2002)

That's great news! I'm sure Dr. Paul Loiselle is especially pleased.


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

eric said:


> That's great news! I'm sure Dr. Paul Loiselle is especially pleased.


Ohh yeaaa, he will be tickled pick :lol:

A member of my home club goes with him to Madagascar every year and the news about some of the species is promising.


----------



## 911Randal (Aug 14, 2012)

Where could i locate stock?


----------



## buntbarsch (Nov 4, 2004)

Through specialty shops, breeders or by contacting C.A.R.E.S. member clubs


----------



## Cherokee Aquatics (Aug 26, 2012)

We are going to be working with Lake Victorian Cichlids I have three 55 gallon tanks set up for breeding when they reach that age opcorn:

Steve


----------



## Cherokee Aquatics (Aug 26, 2012)

I would also be willing to get my feet wet if I could find some Tilapia snyderae


----------



## LaurenManzano (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello,
I have a colony of Copadichromis sp "Virginalis Gold" 4 males and 6 females. from this group I have 4 juveniles, 10 younger juveniles and 7 Fry with egg sacks just starting to disappear. I'm looking for others who have this species as I'd like to trade for Genetic diversity!
If anyone has this species, It is endangered and is at HIGH Risk for extinction. 
I have 4 - 1" + up to trade with anyone who has this species. 
Lauren


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I would certainly like to get some Synderae, I have long been a fan of theirs and they are one of the Africans that I really wanted to keep, so anyone who can give me a headsup on them I would appreciate it, ditto the Luteus, again, I wasnt aware they were threatened. I have several tanks they could have, all 20highs. But the Synderae I especially would like to find some young or even fry of.


----------

